# What do you think of these tops and this belt together? (pics)



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2007)

it's just a plain black tee with a yellow one over it ($5/each at forever21!), so that's why it was cut off at the top. that and the fact my bra was not ready for such tight shirts lol

my sister and my mom thinks it looks bad, but i don't see why anything's wrong with it?

i was in the middle of place my hand on my hip as the cam went off and DAMN i need to clean my mirror LMAO


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it looks great together! I'm totally in love with the yellow top!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it looks nice. But I usually like yellow with white. But I definitely don't see anything wrong with this either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 23, 2007)

Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> looks good.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

I would wear it! I think it's super cute, but that's my style


----------



## Bea (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the look of belts at the waist. Do it all the time. Cute


----------



## lynnda (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Your sister and mom do not sound very fashion forward! lol.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it's really cute...belts are so hot right now!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't like it for me and I voted that way. (Sorry dee dee dee moment)

It totally looks cute on you, but it is a flashback to my time in the 80's. Just don't pair it with jelly shoes, and/or legwarmers. Well if you do please don't let me see the pics.

Love ya!


----------



## han (Apr 23, 2007)

i think its cute on you, as long as you like it and feel comfortable thats all that really matters


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it. I couldn't wear it in yellow because it makes me look like a corpse, but you look really nice in it! You could pair the yellow shirt with most other colours to get variation.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 23, 2007)

Love the colors, as I am a Pittsburgh Steelers fan!!!!! I would sooo wear those tops. I kinda see a drop waist belt with that outfit. The belt seems too high. Sorry, no offense.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2007)

i love it, looks great on you. I'd deffo wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Apr 23, 2007)

I definitely like it, it looks really cute!!!!

For some reason I like most of the new trends on other people (the skinny jeans, the ballet flats, the belt of top-trend), but I canÂ´t see myself wearing that. Maybe I need to break out of my comfort zone and try something new for once lol


----------



## Nox (Apr 23, 2007)

If you feel cute in it, then wear it! There's nothing wrong with introducing a bit of fashionable fresh air to people, so-to-speak, LOL!

Maybe after a week or so, they might come to like it... and then you would have been the trend-setter in your family!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for your opinions!!!

so do i, but i only had a black belt for now LOL

my sister is. she wears the kinda fashion that's hot, but really isn't, too LOL today she came around and said she likes it now. go figure LOL

none taken! i asked for opinions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i could see you pulling ANYTHING off! get outta that comfort zone!


----------



## Paintedredrose (Apr 24, 2007)

I like it, the yellow top is cute.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 24, 2007)

I love yellow, but I'm a little wary of wearing it with black. I did a few years ago, and my then-boyfriend AND his friends spent the day calling me "bumble bee". I think if you wear darker jeans, it'll look much more polished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

lol !

i like it, it looks cute.


----------



## Andi (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree, I think itÂ´ll look even better with dark jeans


----------



## KikiKristal (Apr 24, 2007)

aw, it's really cute! i love it.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 24, 2007)

Really cute Jennifer! You have a tiny little waist!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it looks great. I'd wear it with a darker pair of jeans though.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 25, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it looks good but I agree with wearing it with daker jeans.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks, everyone!!!

i wear dark jeans most of the time, but i had just bought those tops when i took the pic, so i tried it on with whatever i already had on!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

im not a big fan of the belt on the waist

then again, im a fan of jumpers and a lot of people find them hideous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 27, 2007)

i love it i love the whole belt thing atm, but i cant pull it off due to still having post baby gut grrrr!!!

But looks great!!!


----------



## flychick767 (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it looks very nice with the jeans.


----------



## Greenrose (Apr 27, 2007)

I like it, especially sense you have the waist line for it.


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 28, 2007)

Its looks really good on you. And I agree darker jeans would look awesome with it! You are too hott, girly!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 28, 2007)

thats the newest trend in la. the belt over layered shirts. i wish i could do it but it makes my DD's look like double Z's LMAO. it makes your waist look smaller and your bust bigger. since i already have the hourglass figure it was accentuating it a little TOO much


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 28, 2007)

I voted "i don't like it"

It's cute I think, lol, but I have a belt just like that and I know I would never pair it with shirts like that personally... just because of the texture/material of the belt and the shirts... I don't know... it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## Jackie (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I Think The Belt Look Is Getting A Lil Tired..but Layerd Shirts I Love..specially Since I Was Watching " What Not To Wear" And They Mentioned If U Layer A Shirt..like In Your Pic ( The Bottom How The Black Is Sticking Out) It Makes Your Pooch, Belly Look Smaller!!


----------



## dolphin11211 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think it looks cute don't listen to what other ppl say tho if you like it , work it!


----------



## Trisha. (May 2, 2007)

I think it will look great with dark jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dinokiss21 (May 2, 2007)

i like it!!!!


----------



## princessmich (May 2, 2007)

I think it's a cute outfit.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 2, 2007)

Love it, the yellow suits dark hair and the belt makes a nice contrast, i becamse obsessed with lemon and light yellow last summer, its a staple in my closet now!!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

It looks nice, you definitely pull it off. Belts are very in right now, but I have a hard time seeing them.. I don't really like belts like that.


----------



## MissOli (May 2, 2007)

it's so into fashion to have a waistbelt..so keep it that way :yesss:


----------



## Solimar (May 2, 2007)

I DO think it is cute and I do like it, but it doesn't seem to flatter your frame. You're skinny, but don't seem to have much of a curve to your body...you seem pretty much symetrical. I think it works better on people who are slimmer in the waist and a little bigger on the hips so there is actually something to accentuate!


----------

